# Genesis 2:25-3:1 (Naked/Crafty)



## Romans922 (Aug 16, 2011)

You who know Hebrew, what is the signifigance (if any) of God through Moses using two similar words which we typically translate 'naked' and 'crafty'?

עֲרוּמִּ֔ים (Gen 2:25)
עָר֔וּם (Gen 3:1)


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Bump


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd just call it a play-on-words. It brings the two verses together literarily.

The two were "smooth" with one another, in one sense. The serpent was "smoother" than any other creature, in another sense.


----------

